# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Konishi Kawari Fiesta 2013 by Seiryuu Koi Carp

## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Sehubungan dengan sukses nya Karashigoi sebagai jenis koi yg diciptakan oleh Konishi Koi Farm. Seiryuu Koi Carp, sebagai mitra Konishi, berencana mengadakan Grow-Out event pada awal tahun 2013 dengan tema Konishi Kawari Fiesta bila mendapat respon yg cukup baik dari komunitas koi Indonesia. Kali ini yg menjadi fokus bukan hanya Karashigoi tetapi kami juga ingin memperkenalkan Wasabigoi dan Chiligoi (Karashigoi berwarna orange atau kemerahan) sebagai jenis Kawarimono baru berbakat jumbo dari Konishi yg mungkin belum dikenal secara luas di Indonesia. Setelah berbicara langsung dengan Joji Konishi, presiden dari Konishi Koi Farm, pada kunjungan terakhir kami k Jepang pada akhir pekan lalu (14-17 Desember),  beliau sangat mendukung kegiatan ini dan memberikan full support dengan memilihkan 75 ekor VHQ-VVHQ tosai tategoi yg diseleksi langsung satu per satu.*

*Sekilas info:

*
*    Jenis yg akan dilombakan adalah Tosai Karashigoi (Karashigoi & Doitsu Karashigoi) dan Kawarimono lainnya (Wasabigoi, Doitsu Wasabigoi, Chiligoi, Doitsu Chiligoi) yg berusia kurang dari 12 bulan.
* 
*

Nisai Wasabigoi 65cm

**

Sansai Wasabigoi 90cm

**


Nisai Chiligoi 65cm

**

Nisai Doitsu Chiligoi 60cm*



*    Peserta akan dibatasi sampai 35-45 ekor tergantung respon dan lokasi yg masih dipertimbangkan.
* 

*    Ikan akan diundi setelah masa penjurian atau GO berakhir.
* 

*    Peserta akan diberi 2 kategori pilihan: Karashigoi atau Other Kawarimono (Wasabigoi, Doitsu Wasabigoi, Chiligoi, Doitsu Chiligoi)
* 


*    Perlu diketahui bahwa Konishi tiap tahun menyortir Tosai Karashigoi atau Wasabigoi dalam 4 kategori yaitu:
* 

*    SQ: Standar Quality (rata2 berukuran 16-20cm)
**    HQ: High Quality (rata2 berukuran 21-25cm dan mempunyai bentuk dan struktur body yg lebih baik dari Standard Quality)**    VHQ Tategoi: Very High Quality (rata2 berukuran 26-32cm dan mempunyai struktur body yg lebih baik dari High Quality)**    VVHQ Tategoi: Not For Sale karena akan dibesarkan di mud pond dan dijual sewaktu nisai dengan harga minimum 200,000-250,000 Yen per ekor nya.* 
*
*Semakin tinggi grade Tosai semakin besar persentase/kemungkinan female nya dan VHQ biasanya dibandrol dengan harga 2 kali lipat dari HQ*.
*
Ikan yg disertakan merupakan hasil sortiran ulang satu per satu secara langsung oleh Seiryuu dan Mr. Joji Konishi dari kolam yg berisi VHQ Tosai Karashi. Beberapa hari sebelum nya kolam tersebut mendapat penambahan beberapa puluh ekor VVHQ yg tidak jadi dimasukkan ke mud pond karna space yg terbatas. Saat ini size rata2 ikan adalah 26-30cm. Tapi ada beberapa di antara nya, khusus nya Doitsu Karashigoi, yang berukuran 31-35cm karna tergolong sebagai VVHQ. 

Kolam berisi VHQ dan VVHQ Tosai Karashigoi, Wasabigoi dan Chiligoi*


*

Proses Seleksi oleh Mr. Joji Konishi
*


*


Hasil Sortiran
*


*Pakan yg akan digunakan adalah Body Shape & Condition yg merupakan pakan buatan dan andalan Konishi Koi Farm, Hiroshima.
*



*Yg akan menjadi juri adalah Mr. Joji Konishi langsung karna beliau sudah bersedia datang ke Indonesia bila acara ini jadi diadakan.* 




*Semua koi yg disertakan dalam acara ini akan mendapatkan Konishi International ID Card yg merupakan sertifikat exclusive yg diterbitkan seizin Konishi Koi Farm.* 



*
Bila ada yg berminat untuk mengikuti event ini, silahkan reply di thread ini. Thanks.

Regards,

Seiryuu Koi Carp*

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## angma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roy Alay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Reasonablenya brp nih...let's the audience decide
Menyimak jd d

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fanta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrabudiman_d

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Orion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ikoooood.   :Spy:

----------


## c4pul3t

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Karashigoi mario85

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jliando

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lila

*Did you find this post helpful?*  | Pendaftaran:

Karashigoi: 
1. Hartono Sukwanto
2. Slamet K. (Tolong dipindah sendiri bila salah yah, om)
3. Mario85
4. Johny Liando
5. Rony Andri
6.Anton Sukoco
7.Lila Ekajaya
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Kawarigoi:
1. Demmy (Tolong dipindah sendiri bila salah atau berubah pikiran)
2. EE
3. Johny Liando
4. Djudju Suryana
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## putu wirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hendro W

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

ikut Kawarigoi, No. 8 Wandy Lesmana

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyuhidayat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomahawk

Ikut kawari

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## putu wirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## putu wirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Doitsu_ sanke_  :Tongue:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## angma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Kalo liat kondisi skrg sih hi utsuri aja hadiahnya tp klo abis period GO milih lagi aja hehe..

GO nya ga usah dikasi hadiah tp target sizenya digedein aja hehe jd smua happy soalnya hadiah ini hanya merupakan undian berhadiah saja karena ikan diundi di akhir acara bukan skill milih

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fanta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fanta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Tanggal : 26/12/2012 Jam : 10:59:35






  TRANSFER DANA-TRANSFER KE REK. BCA






*TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
*


TANGGAL 
: 
26/12/2012

JAM 
: 
10:59:07

NOMOR REFERENSI 
: 
EFB06C69-3D83-A865-D3AE-EBC981915AF2

TUJUAN TRANSFER 
: 
2330553777

NAMA 
: 
AGUSTINUS KURNIAWAN

JUMLAH 
: 
Rp. 
1.000.000,00




BERITA 
: 
DP Kawarigoi 


: 
achmad-Makassar 

JENIS TRANSFER 
: 
TRANSFER SEKARANG

NOMOR URUT 
: 
007999

*CATAT NOMOR REFERENSI 
SEBAGAI BUKTI TRANSAKSI ANDA*

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hendro W

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> sukses acara GOny om mantab


Thanks om.

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lila

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

om seiryu,

sy udah dp 1 jt ya no.6. kawarigoi. thanks

bohemian

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Sedikit update mengenai lokasi kolam GO*:





Air kolam terlihat sedikit berwarna kehitaman atau butek karna sedang disteril oleh PK.
*
Dimensi Kolam: 6M X 3,5M X 1,8M (+/- 38 Ton)*

*Filter Kolam kurang lebih berkapasitas 15 ton yang terdiri dari:

Vortex ----> Chamber Pompa -----> 6 Multi Chamber yg terdiri dari:
*
*Chamber 1-2 = Bio Ball
**Chamber 3 = Boiling Vortex yg diisi oleh 200 Litre Kaldnes* mempunya kinerja kerja seperti biological chamber pada filter Nexus
**Chamber 4-6 = Jap Mat
*
*
Vortex ----> Chamber Pompa -----> Bakki Shower*

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Karashigoi: 
1. Hartono Sukwanto
2. Mario85 - LUNAS (DP 500rb via BCA 21 Des 2012 + 4,5jt BCA 31 Jan 2013) - BONUS Kalendar ke 2
3. Johny Liando (DP 500rb via BCA 21 Des 2012) - BONUS Kalendar ke 6
4. Rony Andri
5. Anton Sukoco (DP 2,5 jt via BCA 18 Jan 2013)
6. Lila Ekajaya (DP 500rb via BCA 18 Jan 2013)
7. Martinus Pauran
8. Putu Wirawan (DP 1,5jt via BCA 22 Jan 2013)
9. Angga M. (DP 1jt via BCA 17 Jan 2013)
10. Hendrawan Sudarpo
11. Hendro Wirawan - LUNAS (DP 500rb via BCA 22 Des 2012 +4,5jt BCA 31 Jan 2013) - BONUS Kalendar ke 5
12. PrinZe (DP 2,5jt via BCA 21 Jan 2013)
13. Mario85 B - LUNAS(DP 500rb via BCA + 4,5jt BCA 31 Jan 2013)
14. Wahyu Hidayat (DP 1jt via BCA 18 Jan 2013)
15. Romi K (DP 2,5jt via BCA 22 Des 2012) - BONUS Kalendar ke 3
16. Putu Wirawan (DP 1,5jt via BCA 22 Jan 2013)
17. Andrei Setiawan (LUNAS 5jt via BCA 29 Jan 2013)
18. Djudju Suryana
19. Donny Christiaan (DP 500rb via BCA 27 Des 2012)
20. Roy Sutikno - LUNAS (DP 500rb via BCA 26 Des 2012 +4,5jt BCA 31 Jan 2013) - BONUS Kalender Terakhir

Kawarigoi:
1. Demmy (DP 500rb via BCA 21 Des 2012) - BONUS Kalendar ke 1
2. EE (DP 500rb via BCA 22 Des 2012) 
3. Johny Liando (DP 500rb via BCA 21 Des 2012) - BONUS Kalendar ke 6
4. Roni Kalimantan (LUNAS 5jt via BCA 18 Jan 2013)
5. Ir. Wahyudi G.
6. Hans LS (DP 1jt via BCA 17 Jan 2013)
7. Eddy Wiriadi (DP 500rb via BCA 22 Des 2012) - Bonus Kalender ke 4
8. Wandy Lesmana (DP 500rb via BCA 30 Jan 2012)
9. JG
10. Gerry Ochiba (LUNAS 5jt via BCA 31 Jan 2013)
11. Teddy (LUNAS 5jt via BCA 9 Jan 2013)
12. Alvin Abednego
13. Putu Wirawan (DP 1,5jt via BCA 22 Jan 2013)
14. Tomahawk (DP 1jt via BCA 21 Jan 2013)
15. Andy Candra (DP 1jt via BCA 22/1 600rb+ 24/1 400rb)
16. Can-Can (DP 1jt via BCA 17 Jan 2013)
17. Fendy
18. Irawan Subur
19. Achmad - Makassar (DP 1jt via BCA 26 Des 2012) - BONUS Kalender ke 7
20. Slamet K.

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Saya sudah melunasi pembayaran VIA BCA tanggal 13 Februari 2013 sebesar Rp 5 jt


Ya sudah kami terima pak. Thanks.

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Selamat Sukses go nya om ....mantap

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Karashigoi: 
1. Hartono Sukwanto - LUNAS (5jt via BCA)
2. Mario85 - LUNAS (DP 500rb via BCA 21 Des 2012 + 4,5jt BCA 31 Jan 2013) - BONUS Kalendar ke 2
3. Johny Liando - LUNAS (DP 500rb via BCA 21 Des 2012 + 4,5jt Feb 2013)
4. Rony Andri - LUNAS (5jt via BCA 5 Feb 2013)
5. Anton Sukoco - LUNAS (DP 2,5 jt via BCA 18 Jan 2013 + 2,5jt BCA 15 Feb 2013)
6. Lila Ekajaya (DP 500rb via BCA 18 Jan 2013)
7. Martinus Pauran - LUNAS (5jt via BCA 13 Feb 2013)
8. Putu Wirawan (DP 1,5jt via BCA 22 Jan 2013)
9. Angga M. - LUNAS (DP 1jt via BCA 17 Jan 2013 + 4jt via BCA 14 Feb 2013)
10. Fuanggono
11. Hendro Wirawan - LUNAS (DP 500rb via BCA 22 Des 2012 +4,5jt BCA 31 Jan 2013) - BONUS Kalendar ke 5
12. PrinZe - LUNAS (DP 2,5jt via BCA 21 Jan 2013 + 2,5jt BCA 1 Feb 2013)
13. Mario85 B - LUNAS(DP 500rb via BCA + 4,5jt BCA 31 Jan 2013)
14. Wahyu Hidayat - LUNAS (DP 1jt via BCA 18 Jan 2013 + 4jt 17 Feb 2013)
15. Romi K - LUNAS (DP 2,5jt via BCA 22 Des 2012 + 2,5jt BCA 1 Feb2013)
16. Putu Wirawan (DP 1,5jt via BCA 22 Jan 2013)
17. Andrei Setiawan (LUNAS 5jt via BCA 29 Jan 2013)
18. Zaki - LUNAS (5jt via BCA 13 Feb 2013)
19. Donny Christiaan - LUNAS (DP 500rb via BCA 27 Des 2012 + 2,5jt via BCA 01/02 + 2jt via BCA 28 Feb 2013)
20. Roy Sutikno - LUNAS (DP 500rb via BCA 26 Des 2012 +4,5jt BCA 31 Jan 2013) - BONUS Kalender Terakhir

Kawarigoi:
1. Demmy - LUNAS (DP 500rb via BCA 21 Des 2012 + 2,5jt + 2jt 28 Feb 2013) 
2. EE - LUNAS (DP 500rb via BCA 22 Des 2012 + 4,5jt 5 Feb 2013) 
3. Johny Liando - LUNAS (DP 500rb via BCA 21 Des 2012 + 4,5jt 4 Feb 2013)
4. Roni Kalimantan - LUNAS (5jt via BCA 18 Jan 2013)
5. Ir. Wahyudi G.
6. Hans LS - LUNAS (DP 1jt via BCA 17 Jan 2013 +4jt 4 Feb 2013)
7. Eddy Wiriadi - LUNAS (DP 500rb via BCA 22 Des 2012 + 4,5jt 3 Feb 2013)
8. Wandy Lesmana (DP 500rb via BCA 30 Jan 2012)
9. Djudju Suryana
10. Gerry Ochiba - LUNAS (5jt via BCA 31 Jan 2013)
11. Teddy - LUNAS (5jt via BCA 9 Jan 2013)
12. Alvin Abednego - LUNAS (5jt via BCA 11 Feb 2013)
13. Putu Wirawan (DP 1,5jt via BCA 22 Jan 2013)
14. Tomahawk LUNAS - (DP 1jt via BCA 21 Jan 2013 + 4jt 5 Feb 2013)
15. Andy Candra (DP 1jt via BCA: 22/1 600rb+ 24/1 400rb)
16. Can-Can - LUNAS (DP 1jt via BCA 17 Jan 2013 + 4jt 8 Feb 2013 )
17. Fendy
18. Irawan Subur
19. Achmad Makassar - LUNAS (DP 1jt via BCA 26 Des 2012 + 4jt 4 Feb 2013)
20. Slamet K. - LUNAS (5jt via BCA 5 Feb 2013)

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

> Sekarang rata2 sudah ber size 37-42cm, tapi ada juga beberapa ekor yg ketinggalan di 35cm-an karna mungkin kalah makan. Kmaren saya angkat Budo Goromo yg ikut dibesarkan di kolam ini untuk di ikut sertakan di Koi's Festival, size nya sudah 40cm pedahal sewaktu masuk kolam baru 32cm. Foto2 segera menyusul.


MANTABSSSS Bro !!!!  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wiyonggo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

jadi brp cm growth nya per bulan nih? keknya harus dipush lagi makannya haha

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## angma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

ada update terbarukah ?
apakah target growth dapat tercapai ?
minimal ini sudah akan mendekati masa akhir
tolong updatenya

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyuhidayat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*

Beberapa Ekor yg menjadi Favorit pengunjung dan saya sendiri:*
*
Ikan No 35 - Doitsu Chiligoi 45cm Female*


*
Ikan No. 14 - Doitsu Karashi 47cm Female*




*
Ikan No. 1-3 - Karashigoi (Sisik), Semua Berukuran 45cm dan Female, mempunyai struktur body yg baik*







*

Best of the Best - Ikan No. 19 - Doitsu Karashi 45cm*



*Best Karashigoi - Ikan No. 9 - Karashigoi 41cm*

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

